# Hi All..



## Ranger73 (Feb 27, 2007)

Just wanted to talk this time and introduce myself. Name's Haas, New guy here on the forum.A little about me and my background.Army vet here(9 yrs).Trained in the following. EPAK(Adv Orang),Combat Hapkido(Yellow)Army Combatives(Lvl 1 Instructor).Trained in many other systems during my time in the Army. Looking to get back into it real soon. Hoping to be a part of some good discussions. Take care.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Drac (Feb 27, 2007)

Greetings Ranger and Welcome to MT..I too am a CH practioneer as well as an IPDTI Instructor...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome to the site.  Enjoy.


----------



## Kacey (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 27, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## The Kidd (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 27, 2007)

Hello Haas, welcome to MT and happy posting!


----------



## stickarts (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## dragonswordkata (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## kuntawguro (Feb 27, 2007)

C'mon in, make yourself at home , make many posts and many friends


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Feb 27, 2007)

Hello and welcome.
Could you tell us more about your army combatives experiece?  I have been in the arts a long time, but have never really met anyone who has experience in those styles.

AoG


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome, soldier. I'm an old salt myself. Know you have lost of good stuff to share.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## matt.m (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey Semper Fi man.  A lot of us on the board are vets.  I obviously was in the Marines.  So was Letch and Wade.  JeffJ was Army, KW is another camo monkey too.  Welcome, welcome, welcome.


----------



## MJS (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## wade (Feb 28, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOORAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, a Ranger ain't no stranger to danger, eh? Class 501-71. welcome.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 7, 2007)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------

